# Room EQ Wizard Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS



## bobmills (Apr 7, 2007)

Will the Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS that I have work in the Room EQ Wizard? thanks.


----------



## MakeFlat (Mar 30, 2007)

Room EQ Wizard = REW. I would think so. Anyway, the experts at the BFD|REW Forum can help you make it work in case you need support.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I posted an answer in your other thread.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Otto said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I posted an answer in your other thread.


...So I'm locking this one.


----------

